# availability in Canada sucks



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

6-8 weeks is normal.


----------



## Baxy (Sep 4, 2009)

I suppose but in the US 2 weeks max and $200-$300 cheaper for some reason


----------



## canadabowhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

Baxy said:


> I suppose but in the US 2 weeks max and $200-$300 cheaper for some reason


move to the states


----------



## Baxy (Sep 4, 2009)

I think it is legit statement
our dollar is doing great the prices should really only reflect a little extra shipping cost


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank the Americans for sticking it to US all the time.

The only reason they are more expensive here is cause they sell them
to the Canadian pro shops at the retail US price.

Thanks for not much!!


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Baxy said:


> I think it is legit statement
> our dollar is doing great the prices should really only reflect a little extra shipping cost


more than our dollar affects the price of bows your forgetting about the brokerage cost involved in shipping these bows north and the shipping it self. If you feel that you can do better bring it across your self, give it a try I think you will be surprised at the cost involved and the warranty or lack there of after you cross the border. It is not an industry secret that the US receives their bow first long before north of the border it' simply a larger market. Whining on here is not going to change things


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Baxy said:


> I suppose but in the US 2 weeks max and $200-$300 cheaper for some reason


It still take 4-6 weeks in the US.Thats what it took to get mine.


----------



## Baxy (Sep 4, 2009)

cdhunter said:


> more than our dollar affects the price of bows your forgetting about the brokerage cost involved in shipping these bows north and the shipping it self. If you feel that you can do better bring it across your self, give it a try I think you will be surprised at the cost involved and the warranty or lack there of after you cross the border. It is not an industry secret that the US receives their bow first long before north of the border it' simply a larger market. Whining on here is not going to change things


if you stay the weekend you can bring it back without brokerage just PST/GST where applicable

The warranty is still entact, I decided not to buy my bow in the US only because the local dealer is a GREAT guy and has awesome service. about a 90 mile drive to the nearest US dealer from where I live 30 mile to the closest Canadian dealer
I would not have hesitated to buy my bow in the US if I was looking for a brand that my guy didn't sell


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

one thing Canadians don't realize is that we are less than 2% of the sales for any major hunting/target manufacturer ..... that's one of the main reasons why it takes a little longer to get product up here :embara: 

Get your product out to the biggest markets first ..... just the way business works


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

shakyshot said:


> Thank the Americans for sticking it to US all the time.
> 
> The only reason they are more expensive here is cause they sell them
> to the Canadian pro shops at the retail US price.
> ...



well that and only having 1 distributer. wouldn't it be funny if the shop can go across the boader and pay full retail for less than the canadian cost


----------



## Baxy (Sep 4, 2009)

My bow guy called me today and he said ALL his Hoyt stock came in yesterday except my Maxxis 35 and his maxxis 35 camo for stock 
he got all his maxxis 31 and alphaburners

then told me 2-3 weeks more at least


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

canadabowhunter said:


> move to the states


Now why would anyone want to do that:wink:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

They come through Huntsville on Dec 30th. I'll be in Florida...


----------

